
Anybody Affect by Atrium Layoffs? - voxion
I saw on twitter some founders saying their legal team had been laid off and only learned about it via twitter. I almost went with them but decided not to, has anybody here been affected by this?
======
vrnayini
Not I, but saw this on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/lex_node/status/1216767357659435008](https://twitter.com/lex_node/status/1216767357659435008)

